# Removing pimples from my photos?



## photofuntime (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, i just bought my new camera. I took some photos with family the other night and they turned out good but my cousin has a lot of pimples, i dont know how to use photoshop to remove them very well. Any one know how to remove pimples the easiest way? I had to send in a few photos here to get them done for me, 
Photo Retouching Services « Photo Editing Services. But i would like to do them myself.


----------



## jands (Apr 18, 2011)

In Photoshop, you can use the healing brush. (looks like a bandaid).  Works great for that.  Try doing a Google search for some tutorials.


----------



## gina_d (Apr 18, 2011)

photofuntime said:


> Hey everyone, i just bought my new camera. I took some photos with family the other night and they turned out good but my cousin has a lot of pimples, i dont know how to use photoshop to remove them very well. Any one know how to remove pimples the easiest way? I had to send in a few photos here to get them done for me,
> Photo Retouching Services « Photo Editing Services. But i would like to do them myself.



Uhhh, I hate to be cynical, but this really seems like an ad for someone's retouching biz.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 18, 2011)

I use ProActive.


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish I could get paid to do some extremely basic PS work.


On-topic,
Healing brush, (Which I can never seem to make work right),
or my method, zoom in really really close, take a nice 2px soft brush, and match the colors. Brush over, give it a slight blur, and whatever other adjustments make it blend, and viola.


----------



## jands (Apr 18, 2011)

gina_d said:


> photofuntime said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, i just bought my new camera. I took some photos with family the other night and they turned out good but my cousin has a lot of pimples, i dont know how to use photoshop to remove them very well. Any one know how to remove pimples the easiest way? I had to send in a few photos here to get them done for me,
> ...



I have a feeling you are right.   Not a very professional looking one, at that.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I use ProActive.


 
ROFL


----------



## sean7488 (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely an ad, they have posted that site before in another thread. Only reason I remember it is because they are horrible edits.


----------



## jands (Apr 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I use ProActive.


 
LoL... I didn't catch that.


----------



## photofuntime (Apr 18, 2011)

hey, my post is not an advertisement. i do appreciate the feedback tho, and by the way that website did do a very good job, i was impressed.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 18, 2011)

photofuntime said:


> hey, my post is not an advertisement.




With all due respect, Bull****.


----------



## Jace (Apr 18, 2011)

It's not much of an advertisement though, since like 80% of the people here can remove a pimple. The other 20% just need to discover google, and five minutes later bam.


----------



## Super Simple (Apr 19, 2011)

Jace said:


> It's not much of an advertisement though, since like 80% of the people here can remove a pimple. The other 20% just need to discover google, and five minutes later bam.



 From the site price list:







Crop? Resize? Jeez... People can use my software for free (see sig)! ( < < shameless plug.) (It's not really meant for the people here though -- it's super-fast, and meant for regular people for casual use like forums/Facebook, but not professional end-products.) 

I wonder if anyone ever uses the site...

Oh, and if anyone wants a picture resized or a higher level of compression for a smaller file size, I'll do it for $5.00 flat per pic~!   Hahahahaha~! (Minimum order 1000 pics.)


----------



## KevinPutman (Apr 19, 2011)

Super Simple said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > It's not much of an advertisement though, since like 80% of the people here can remove a pimple. The other 20% just need to discover google, and five minutes later bam.
> ...


 
I feel sorry for the poor suckers that actually pay for some of that stuff.


----------



## JenKat (Apr 19, 2011)

I remember that site from another thread as well...  In their examples I think they actually made the photo of the woman look worse, and the last ocean scene... Why'd they turn the water to pee?


----------



## AtuspidsGoddess (Apr 19, 2011)

JenKat said:


> I remember that site from another thread as well...  In their examples I think they actually made the photo of the woman look worse, and the last ocean scene... Why'd they turn the water to pee?


 
LMAO...looks like they peed in the sky as well...har har


----------



## SabrinaO (Apr 19, 2011)

why do the edits from that site look worse than the originals???


----------



## Super Simple (Apr 19, 2011)

JenKat said:


> Why'd they turn the water to pee?


 
Bwahahahaha~!  

It's definitely not run by Jesus then~!


----------

